# Computer BSOD While using discord



## NovaOrion (8 mo ago)

Hello everyone!

As the title says, Everytime I use discord to video chat my friend, My computer BSOD with you guessed it: WHEA_Uncontrollable_ERROR. 

i have tried several methods already, from running memory check software to reseating all the hardware yet still nothing.

The crash only happens when I use discord even after uninstalling (Using revouninstaller) and reinstalling. 

I appreciate any help in trying to solve this issue. I do have the minidump file if that would help as well.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, post the Minidump files
Create a new folder on the desktop and call it dumpfiles [or something similar]
Look in c:\windows\minidump
Copy the last 4 minidump files to that folder.

Close the folder and right click on it and select Send To Compressed [zipped] Folder.
Windows will compress the file and then save the new zipped file in the same location.
Attach the zip folder by using the 'Upload a File' button.
======
Download Mini Tool Box
Download to your desktop.
Double Click on the Mini Toolbox icon.
Put a Tick in
*Last 10 Event Viewer Errors
Installed Programs
List devices*
Leave the Tick in Only Problems - under List Devices
Click Go and let it scan your Pc.
It will then open in Notepad - copy and paste the log file here.
======
Let us have some pc specifications - check and post the TSG
https://static.techguy.org/download/tsginfo.exe


----------



## NovaOrion (8 mo ago)

Sorry for the late reply and thank you for your help! Here are the items that you have requested!

MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 13-05-2022
Ran by NovaOrion (administrator) on 30-05-2022 at 19:45:13
Running from "C:\Users\techn\Desktop"
Microsoft Windows 10 Home (X64)
Model: System Product Name Manufacturer: System manufacturer
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

========================= Event log errors: ===============================

Application errors:
==================
Error: (05/29/2022 09:16:06 PM) (Source: Application Error) (EventID: 1000) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: AsusFanControlService.exe, version: 3.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x610b8c15
Faulting module name: AsusFanControlService.exe, version: 3.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x610b8c15
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0003ca97
Faulting process id: 0x1438
Faulting application start time: 0x01d86d719df41a52
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AsusFanControlService\2.01.11\AsusFanControlService.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AsusFanControlService\2.01.11\AsusFanControlService.exe
Report Id: 1760d3bd-2aa4-4e69-8316-20c5e9c0b5c4
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID:

Error: (05/23/2022 04:28:43 PM) (Source: Application Error) (EventID: 1000) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: iCUE.exe, version: 3.38.88.0, time stamp: 0x61c4bba0
Faulting module name: AacHal_x86.dll, version: 1.1.39.15, time stamp: 0x620f622c
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0000f260
Faulting process id: 0x5fa0
Faulting application start time: 0x01d86ef47289a39f
Faulting application path: E:\Program Files (x86)\Corsair\CORSAIR iCUE Software\iCUE.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Program Files\ENE\Aac_ENE RGB HAL\x86\AacHal_x86.dll
Report Id: 71140653-e657-4f40-b72e-1efdc627f9f3
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID:

Error: (05/23/2022 04:25:55 PM) (Source: Application Error) (EventID: 1000) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: Explorer.EXE, version: 10.0.19041.1706, time stamp: 0x5dbc9541
Faulting module name: combase.dll, version: 10.0.19041.1682, time stamp: 0x33a10505
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00000000000234e6
Faulting process id: 0x1a64
Faulting application start time: 0x01d86ef411273a27
Faulting application path: C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\System32\combase.dll
Report Id: 61c9bff0-16b2-4de8-8ea9-654a1677ac29
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID:

Error: (05/21/2022 06:27:33 PM) (Source: Application Error) (EventID: 1000) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: Aac3572MbHal_x86.exe, version: 1.3.0.0, time stamp: 0x621f33c1
Faulting module name: combase.dll, version: 10.0.19041.1682, time stamp: 0xccf6903a
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x000e4e09
Faulting process id: 0x2ab8
Faulting application start time: 0x01d86d71a632b25f
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files\ASUS\AacMB\Aac3572MbHal_x86.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\System32\combase.dll
Report Id: c97ae487-5a65-4103-9f79-f2a87514c86f
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID:

Error: (05/21/2022 06:21:10 PM) (Source: Application Error) (EventID: 1000) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: iCUE.exe, version: 3.38.88.0, time stamp: 0x61c4bba0
Faulting module name: AuraSdk_x86.dll, version: 3.4.11.0, time stamp: 0x617ba2cb
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0001de32
Faulting process id: 0xdd4
Faulting application start time: 0x01d86d71c82607ef
Faulting application path: E:\Program Files (x86)\Corsair\CORSAIR iCUE Software\iCUE.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Program Files\ASUS\AuraSDK\AuraSdk_x86.dll
Report Id: c4d94f50-9d07-4490-a475-898d67f70714
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID:

Error: (05/21/2022 06:20:53 PM) (Source: Application Error) (EventID: 1000) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: LightingService.exe, version: 3.5.40.0, time stamp: 0x6229afb6
Faulting module name: LightingService.exe, version: 3.5.40.0, time stamp: 0x6229afb6
Exception code: 0xc0000094
Fault offset: 0x001307ff
Faulting process id: 0x4370
Faulting application start time: 0x01d86d71c7932457
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\LightingService\LightingService.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Program Files (x86)\LightingService\LightingService.exe
Report Id: 3a4619a2-888d-4a92-9392-ea11e21f572b
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID:

Error: (05/21/2022 06:20:41 PM) (Source: Application Error) (EventID: 1000) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: LightingService.exe, version: 3.5.40.0, time stamp: 0x6229afb6
Faulting module name: LightingService.exe, version: 3.5.40.0, time stamp: 0x6229afb6
Exception code: 0xc0000094
Fault offset: 0x001307ff
Faulting process id: 0x2df8
Faulting application start time: 0x01d86d71bff60735
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\LightingService\LightingService.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Program Files (x86)\LightingService\LightingService.exe
Report Id: 8ee38e2d-f494-4bb8-973b-f8cf445bd082
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID:

Error: (05/21/2022 06:19:49 PM) (Source: Application Error) (EventID: 1000) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: LightingService.exe, version: 3.5.40.0, time stamp: 0x6229afb6
Faulting module name: LightingService.exe, version: 3.5.40.0, time stamp: 0x6229afb6
Exception code: 0xc0000094
Fault offset: 0x001307ff
Faulting process id: 0x1514
Faulting application start time: 0x01d86d719df4b060
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\LightingService\LightingService.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Program Files (x86)\LightingService\LightingService.exe
Report Id: 8a3a553f-faed-4f5a-aac3-7b271dc679bc
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID:

Error: (05/21/2022 06:17:21 PM) (Source: Application Error) (EventID: 1000) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: LightingService.exe, version: 3.5.40.0, time stamp: 0x6229afb6
Faulting module name: LightingService.exe, version: 3.5.40.0, time stamp: 0x6229afb6
Exception code: 0xc0000094
Fault offset: 0x001307ff
Faulting process id: 0x4910
Faulting application start time: 0x01d86d7148fca5a8
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\LightingService\LightingService.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Program Files (x86)\LightingService\LightingService.exe
Report Id: 742009b9-c12c-41a0-a039-32e174e10e1d
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID:

Error: (05/21/2022 06:15:12 PM) (Source: Application Error) (EventID: 1000) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: LightingService.exe, version: 3.5.40.0, time stamp: 0x6229afb6
Faulting module name: LightingService.exe, version: 3.5.40.0, time stamp: 0x6229afb6
Exception code: 0xc0000094
Fault offset: 0x001307ff
Faulting process id: 0x5478
Faulting application start time: 0x01d86d70fbf47d17
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\LightingService\LightingService.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Program Files (x86)\LightingService\LightingService.exe
Report Id: fa2bc157-4f24-4cad-82a2-7cb84cc1a26b
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID:

System errors:
=============
Error: (05/30/2022 07:44:28 PM) (Source: DCOM) (EventID: 10001) (User: NOVAORION)
Description: Event-ID 10001

Error: (05/29/2022 10:19:34 PM) (Source: DCOM) (EventID: 10001) (User: NOVAORION)
Description: Event-ID 10001

Error: (05/29/2022 10:18:09 PM) (Source: DCOM) (EventID: 10001) (User: NOVAORION)
Description: Event-ID 10001

Error: (05/29/2022 10:06:03 PM) (Source: DCOM) (EventID: 10001) (User: NOVAORION)
Description: Event-ID 10001

Error: (05/29/2022 10:05:35 PM) (Source: DCOM) (EventID: 10001) (User: NOVAORION)
Description: Event-ID 10001

Error: (05/29/2022 10:02:48 PM) (Source: DCOM) (EventID: 10001) (User: NOVAORION)
Description: Event-ID 10001

Error: (05/29/2022 10:01:03 PM) (Source: BugCheck) (EventID: 1001) (User: )
Description: Event-ID 1001

Error: (05/29/2022 10:00:58 PM) (Source: EventLog) (EventID: 6008) (User: )
Description: The previous system shutdown at 9:37:43 PM on ‎2022-‎05-‎29 was unexpected.

Error: (05/29/2022 09:16:06 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7034) (User: )
Description: The AsusFanControlService service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).

Error: (05/29/2022 04:34:52 PM) (Source: DCOM) (EventID: 10001) (User: NOVAORION)
Description: Event-ID 10001

CodeIntegrity Errors:
====================
Date: 2021-04-15 23:14:28
Description: 
Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume7\Users\techn\AppData\Local\Discord\app-1.0.9001\Discord.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume4\Program Files (x86)\Overwolf\0.168.0.12\win32\OWExplorer.dll that did not meet the Microsoft signing level requirements.

Date: 2021-02-24 01:37:56
Description: 
Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume7\Users\techn\AppData\Local\Discord\app-0.0.309\Discord.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume4\Program Files (x86)\Overwolf\0.165.0.28\win32\OWExplorer.dll that did not meet the Microsoft signing level requirements.

Date: 2021-01-30 21:30:47
Description: 
Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume7\Users\techn\AppData\Local\Discord\app-0.0.309\Discord.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume4\Program Files (x86)\Overwolf\0.162.0.13\win32\OWExplorer.dll that did not meet the Microsoft signing level requirements.

Date: 2021-01-21 21:39:27
Description: 
Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume7\Users\techn\AppData\Local\Discord\app-0.0.309\Discord.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume4\Program Files (x86)\Overwolf\0.158.1.1\win32\OWExplorer.dll that did not meet the Microsoft signing level requirements.

=========================== Installed Programs ============================

Adobe Acrobat DC (64-bit) (HKLM\...\{AC76BA86-1033-1033-7760-BC15014EA700}) (Version: 22.001.20117 - Adobe)
American Truck Simulator (HKLM-x32\...\American Truck Simulator_is1) (Version: - )
ARMOURY CRATE Lite Service (HKLM\...\{EF3944FF-2501-4568-B15C-5701E726719E}) (Version: 5.1.4 - ASUS)
ASUS AIOFan HAL (HKLM\...\{EAE80DED-1A39-41C5-9F60-87CC947F6454}) (Version: 1.1.46.0 - ASUSTek COMPUTER INC.) Hidden
ASUS AIOFan HAL (HKLM-x32\...\{54ba00cc-4d1e-40a1-a11f-98c8a6642912}) (Version: 1.1.46.0 - ASUSTek COMPUTER INC.) Hidden
ASUS AURA Display Component (HKLM\...\{AFD1CF98-FE97-434C-A095-9F27C5BEA53C}) (Version: 1.1.25 - ASUSTek COMPUTER INC. ) Hidden
ASUS AURA Display Component (HKLM-x32\...\{94267bd0-fa8a-4aa4-925d-ec3e0d130fba}) (Version: 1.1.25 - ASUSTek COMPUTER INC. ) Hidden
ASUS AURA Extension Card HAL (HKLM\...\{237E1CAC-1708-4940-AC34-DF15C079AB70}) (Version: 1.1.0.18 - ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.) Hidden
ASUS AURA Extension Card HAL (HKLM-x32\...\{4e2b05b0-eb08-41e5-9eb3-cdcc43d6bee0}) (Version: 1.1.0.18 - ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.) Hidden
ASUS AURA Headset Component (HKLM\...\{A3C4120D-8096-4307-91A2-FFE37EBD5A3D}) (Version: 1.02.12 - ASUSTek COMPUTER INC.) Hidden
ASUS AURA Headset Component (HKLM-x32\...\{b96dabae-c7ef-45f2-95ab-1a4d917262a3}) (Version: 1.02.12 - ASUSTek COMPUTER INC.) Hidden
ASUS AURA Motherboard HAL (HKLM\...\{4EBEAC95-76BC-46A8-8644-6E2F1C87CF70}) (Version: 1.3.0.0 - ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.) Hidden
ASUS AURA Motherboard HAL (HKLM-x32\...\{6085fcf6-a968-45bf-9f5a-ad97944d2cb4}) (Version: 1.3.0.0 - ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.) Hidden
ASUS AURA Odd Component (HKLM\...\{B5E322FB-C191-463E-BDDD-4F22290EDFDB}) (Version: 1.0.8 - ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.) Hidden
ASUS AURA Odd Component (HKLM-x32\...\{277875e0-972c-4705-b09c-ca5acf5b2f7c}) (Version: 1.0.8 - ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.) Hidden
ASUS Aura SDK (HKLM\...\{CF8E6E00-9C03-4440-81C0-21FACB921A6B}) (Version: 3.04.11 - ASUSTek COMPUTER INC.) Hidden
ASUS AURA VGA Component (HKLM\...\{71BB96A6-EAC4-45AE-A17D-D3ED43FF1D14}) (Version: 0.0.4.3 - ASUSTek COMPUTER INC. ) Hidden
ASUS AURA VGA Component (HKLM-x32\...\{7a0d5159-cb5e-4f66-91f8-bab46f864f14}) (Version: 0.0.4.3 - ASUSTek COMPUTER INC. ) Hidden
ASUS Framework Service (HKLM-x32\...\{8bc53c84-d9aa-4cc6-b19c-261f445494dc}) (Version: 2.1.3.0 - ASUSTek COMPUTER INC.)
ASUS Framework Service (HKLM-x32\...\{EA6A87BE-8AD3-40D2-944C-9DF5FBFF4332}) (Version: 2.1.3.0 - ASUSTek COMPUTER INC.) Hidden
ASUS GLCKIO2 Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{3507c756-a80f-4b0e-8475-975d8b432176}) (Version: 1.0.20 - ASUSTeK Computer Inc.) Hidden
ASUS GLCKIO2 Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{5960FD0F-BB3B-49AF-B175-F77DC91E995A}) (Version: 1.0.20 - ASUSTeK Computer Inc.) Hidden
ASUS Keyboard HAL (HKLM\...\{0FA0CDEE-5DC8-421E-A97D-C74FA6E66FC3}) (Version: 1.0.50 - ASUSTek COMPUTER INC.) Hidden
ASUS Keyboard HAL (HKLM-x32\...\{52400cff-4628-4ca3-a922-3767b198c1fd}) (Version: 1.0.50 - ASUSTek COMPUTER INC.) Hidden
ASUS MB Peripheral Products (HKLM\...\{BFED9861-7D96-4528-89F1-B090ABBF11A7}) (Version: 1.0.32 - ASUSTeK Computer Inc.) Hidden
ASUS MB Peripheral Products (HKLM-x32\...\{243ceb39-3b77-43ab-9135-fddab4ac7caf}) (Version: 1.0.32 - ASUSTeK Computer Inc.) Hidden
ASUS Motherboard (HKLM-x32\...\{93795eb8-bd86-4d4d-ab27-ff80f9467b37}) (Version: 3.00.25 - ASUSTek Computer Inc.)
ASUS Mouse HAL (HKLM\...\{1838F91B-D481-45AA-B92F-071C62D0A19A}) (Version: 1.0.53 - ASUSTek COMPUTER INC.) Hidden
ASUS Mouse HAL (HKLM-x32\...\{3dcded5b-10da-4d98-9c1f-c33d25288ebd}) (Version: 1.0.53 - ASUSTek COMPUTER INC.) Hidden
ASUS MousePad HAL (HKLM\...\{723B40A4-5BF2-4DC6-834A-2ADF75F3CF7E}) (Version: 1.0.1.2 - ASUSTek COMPUTER INC.) Hidden
ASUS MousePad HAL (HKLM-x32\...\{0ebcd5fb-7bf9-45b4-a0b6-0932d728e289}) (Version: 1.0.1.2 - ASUSTek COMPUTER INC.) Hidden
ASUS Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{A92DAB39-4E2C-4304-9AB6-BC44E68B55E2}) (Version: 1.3.107.79 - ASUSTeK Computer Inc.) Hidden
AURA DRAM Component (HKLM\...\{9AFE5429-866B-457D-A864-80BCF7672EE8}) (Version: 1.1.18 - ASUS) Hidden
AURA DRAM Component (HKLM-x32\...\{c3ae9104-ed9b-4ab5-9eb1-569697f4514b}) (Version: 1.1.18 - ASUS) Hidden
AURA lighting effect add-on (HKLM-x32\...\{1E2EA04B-FCA7-457E-B6F4-F33E1858E859}) (Version: 0.0.21 - ASUS)
AURA lighting effect add-on x64 (HKLM\...\{C5A4A164-4428-4931-B728-96EEF0FA3C44}) (Version: 0.0.21 - ASUS)
AURA Service (HKLM-x32\...\{0E536061-3B55-4D45-BF58-0BDA261C94B0}) (Version: 3.05.40 - ASUSTeK Computer Inc.) Hidden
AURA Service (HKLM-x32\...\{a1318319-c95b-48da-beb8-63ed6e4d809a}) (Version: 3.05.40 - ASUSTeK Computer Inc.)
Bitdefender Agent (HKLM\...\Bitdefender Agent) (Version: 26.0.1.222 - Bitdefender)
Bitdefender Total Security (HKLM\...\Bitdefender) (Version: 25.0.2.14 - Bitdefender)
Bitdefender VPN (HKLM\...\Bitdefender VPN) (Version: 25.5.1.9 - Bitdefender)
Cheat Engine 7.2 (HKLM\...\Cheat Engine_is1) (Version: - Cheat Engine)
Cisco EAP-FAST Module (HKLM-x32\...\{64BF0187-F3D2-498B-99EA-163AF9AE6EC9}) (Version: 2.2.14 - Cisco Systems, Inc.)
Cisco LEAP Module (HKLM-x32\...\{AF312B06-5C5C-468E-89B3-BE6DE2645722}) (Version: 1.0.19 - Cisco Systems, Inc.)
Cisco PEAP Module (HKLM-x32\...\{0A4EF0E6-A912-4CDE-A7F3-6E56E7C13A2F}) (Version: 1.1.6 - Cisco Systems, Inc.)
Cities: Skylines (HKLM\...\Steam App 255710) (Version: - Colossal Order Ltd.)
Corsair AURA DRAM Component (HKLM\...\{376E0869-A4F1-4DC7-A1FD-EBF3AFFEB832}) (Version: 1.0.13 - CORSAIR COMPONENTS INC.) Hidden
Corsair AURA DRAM Component (HKLM-x32\...\{8fce5ea9-d56f-4f89-a363-830eceb72c72}) (Version: 1.0.13 - CORSAIR COMPONENTS INC.) Hidden
CORSAIR iCUE Software (HKLM-x32\...\{5A44EF1D-12EE-43D7-9CAB-535F377C8D46}) (Version: 3.38.88 - Corsair)
Corsair LINK 4 (HKLM-x32\...\{42E978FD-3358-4461-9EA5-9C872979E2EA}) (Version: 4.9.9.3 - Corsair Components, Inc.) Hidden
Corsair LINK 4 (HKLM-x32\...\{ab593f70-89d2-468d-8eb2-ed71ffa0eedb}) (Version: 4.9.9.3 - Corsair Components, Inc.)
ENE RGB HAL (HKLM\...\{E050E98C-5524-4AFB-9E53-97700BEF2C02}) (Version: 1.1.39.15 - Ene Tech.) Hidden
ENE RGB HAL (HKLM-x32\...\{135617a1-0191-4ed9-a0f7-2786a4739018}) (Version: 1.1.39.15 - Ene Tech.) Hidden
ENE_DRAM_RGB_AURA42 (HKLM\...\{BC5E0A82-C638-44CB-8129-20C8ED70DE7A}) (Version: 1.00.02 - Ene Tech.) Hidden
ENE_DRAM_RGB_AURA42 (HKLM-x32\...\{f3d7fb09-b93f-4c01-a765-0b0adc5bc746}) (Version: 1.00.02 - Ene Tech.) Hidden
ENE_EHD_ASM_HAL (HKLM\...\{CB19FBA3-7A4F-4D2A-A231-F580B5DCD203}) (Version: 1.00.05 - ENE TECHNOLOGY INC.) Hidden
ENE_EHD_ASM_HAL (HKLM-x32\...\{3532d794-73d7-42bd-af02-9f00623dd567}) (Version: 1.00.05 - ENE TECHNOLOGY INC.) Hidden
ENE_EHD_M2_HAL (HKLM\...\{37A48B7F-D4EA-4863-844E-A284E2AA3C5D}) (Version: 1.0.9.12 - ENE TECHNOLOGY INC.) Hidden
ENE_EHD_M2_HAL (HKLM-x32\...\{97f3a665-a91b-4def-91e2-97fec9f22bfa}) (Version: 1.0.9.12 - ENE TECHNOLOGY INC.) Hidden
Euro Truck Simulator 2 (HKLM-x32\...\Euro Truck Simulator 2_is1) (Version: - )
EVGA Precision X1 (HKLM\...\EVGA Precision X1) (Version: 1.3.2.0 - EVGA Corporation)
Farming Simulator 19 (HKLM\...\Steam App 787860) (Version: - Giants Software)
GALAX GAMER RGB (HKLM\...\{06A16AA8-BBA7-4362-962E-16651962D87C}) (Version: 1.00.02 - Galaxy Microsystems Ltd.) Hidden
GALAX GAMER RGB (HKLM-x32\...\{1257fdeb-ffa3-4e17-9d4b-189075ea3656}) (Version: 1.00.02 - Galaxy Microsystems Ltd.)
GameSDK Service (HKLM-x32\...\{1a192f34-128f-43ed-a83d-f998b9d5f646}) (Version: 1.0.0.4 - ASUSTek COMPUTER INC.)
GameSDK Service (HKLM-x32\...\{7160DA8D-3F25-4F6E-ABC8-F693551D82FA}) (Version: 1.0.0.4 - ASUSTek COMPUTER INC.) Hidden
Google Chrome (HKLM-x32\...\Google Chrome) (Version: 101.0.4951.67 - Google LLC)
Intel(R) Network Connections 22.9.16.0 (HKLM\...\PROSetDX) (Version: 22.9.16.0 - Intel)
Intel(R) Trusted Connect Service Client x86 (HKLM-x32\...\{C9552825-7BF2-4344-BA91-D3CD46F4C441}) (Version: 1.59.241.0 - Intel Corporation) Hidden
Intel(R) Trusted Connect Services Client (HKLM-x32\...\{fd902053-5f6c-43ea-b78a-7b1269134a9a}) (Version: 1.59.241.0 - Intel Corporation) Hidden
Intel(R) Virtual RAID on CPU (HKLM-x32\...\{fe14d5b2-aa03-4c4d-8458-f089749db800}) (Version: 6.2.0.1239 - Intel Corporation)
Java 8 Update 333 (64-bit) (HKLM\...\{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F64180333F0}) (Version: 8.0.3330.2 - Oracle Corporation)
Kingston AURA DRAM Component (HKLM\...\{965CDF5F-901C-476F-B3A8-7396701B1129}) (Version: 1.1.12 - KINGSTON COMPONENTS INC.) Hidden
Kingston AURA DRAM Component (HKLM-x32\...\{2237a879-7fa4-4e21-ae3b-00f6a649b9d9}) (Version: 1.1.12 - KINGSTON COMPONENTS INC.) Hidden
Kits Configuration Installer (HKLM-x32\...\{00FA6051-166A-2DD5-8474-36D3E1A05EAF}) (Version: 10.1.22621.1 - Microsoft) Hidden
LED Sync (HKLM-x32\...\{417D2425-8783-46D4-97DF-EEF7CD17D656}) (Version: 1.1.1 - EVGA)
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2019 - en-us (HKLM\...\ProPlus2019Retail - en-us) (Version: 16.0.13328.20292 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Project - en-us (HKLM\...\ProjectPro2019Retail - en-us) (Version: 16.0.13328.20292 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Update Health Tools (HKLM\...\{7B1FCD52-8F6B-4F12-A143-361EA39F5E7C}) (Version: 3.67.0.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visio - en-us (HKLM\...\VisioPro2019Retail - en-us) (Version: 16.0.13328.20292 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM\...\{1D8E6291-B0D5-35EC-8441-6616F567A0F7}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Minecraft Launcher (HKLM-x32\...\{F6678473-0198-46D0-A88F-2A247E6FA03C}) (Version: 1.0.0.0 - Mojang)
NordVPN (HKLM\...\{19465C24-3D5D-4327-B99F-3CC0A1D38151}_is1) (Version: 6.41.11.0 - TEFINCOM S.A.)
NordVPN network TAP (HKLM-x32\...\{97DEC5D6-2BE9-45BB-BFC5-274B851B486B}) (Version: 1.0.1 - NordVPN)
NordVPN network TUN (HKLM\...\{BD0E4F38-D3F6-452D-A32E-B14D721839AC}) (Version: 1.0.1 - NordVPN)
NVIDIA FrameView SDK 1.2.7521.31103277 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_FrameViewSdk) (Version: 1.2.7521.31103277 - NVIDIA Corporation)
NVIDIA GeForce Experience 3.25.1.27 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.GFExperience) (Version: 3.25.1.27 - NVIDIA Corporation)
NVIDIA Graphics Driver 512.95 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.Driver) (Version: 512.95 - NVIDIA Corporation)
NVIDIA HD Audio Driver 1.3.39.3 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_HDAudio.Driver) (Version: 1.3.39.3 - NVIDIA Corporation)
NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.21.0713 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.PhysX) (Version: 9.21.0713 - NVIDIA Corporation)
Office 16 Click-to-Run Extensibility Component (HKLM\...\{90160000-008C-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.13328.20278 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Office 16 Click-to-Run Licensing Component (HKLM\...\{90160000-007E-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.13328.20292 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Office 16 Click-to-Run Localization Component (HKLM\...\{90160000-008C-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.13328.20278 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Overwolf (HKLM-x32\...\Overwolf) (Version: 0.198.0.11 - Overwolf Ltd.)
Paradox Launcher v2 (HKLM\...\{986898D9-7C26-4E7F-814C-9B5472FA3209}) (Version: 2.0.0.0 - Paradox Interactive)
Patriot Viper DRAM RGB (HKLM\...\{1F9C282E-CCB4-4D8E-A5CB-7B74DFCD8C95}) (Version: 1.0.9.2 - Patriot Memory) Hidden
Patriot Viper DRAM RGB (HKLM-x32\...\{fdc098ce-d76c-4e2e-a0a6-01a24e9a1f7d}) (Version: 1.0.9.2 - Patriot Memory)
Patriot Viper M2 SSD RGB (HKLM\...\{8B4C0A3D-C135-4E1F-98D8-3926494B4D61}) (Version: 1.0.6.5 - Patriot Memory) Hidden
Patriot Viper M2 SSD RGB (HKLM-x32\...\{387596e5-692e-4baf-bec2-3338d555df7a}) (Version: 1.0.6.5 - Patriot Memory)
PC Building Simulator (HKLM-x32\...\PC Building Simulator_is1) (Version: - )
PHISON HAL (HKLM\...\{966E33F0-6786-4B38-AA29-C1B3F6C1955D}) (Version: 1.0.9.0 - PHISON Electronics Corp.) Hidden
PHISON HAL (HKLM-x32\...\{549da357-1b81-456b-83f2-dcc47c41dfff}) (Version: 1.0.9.0 - PHISON Electronics Corp.) Hidden
Raft (HKLM\...\Steam App 648800) (Version: - Redbeet Interactive)
REALTEK Bluetooth Filter Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{9D3D8C60-A5EF-4123-B2B9-172095903AD}) (Version: 1.5.1006.171124 - REALTEK Semiconductor Corp.)
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}) (Version: 6.0.8746.1 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
Realtek PCI-E Wireless LAN Driver (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{70714FB7-4084-4202-A599-2D5935DECB67}) (Version: Drv_3.00.0019 - REALTEK Semiconductor Corp.)
Revo Uninstaller 2.2.2 (HKLM\...\{A28DBDA2-3CC7-4ADC-8BFE-66D7743C6C97}_is1) (Version: 2.2.2 - VS Revo Group, Ltd.)
ROG FAN XPERT 4 (HKLM-x32\...\{2dfe216d-3481-4684-ad4d-2566bd7cfe4f}) (Version: 1.00.10 - ASUSTek Computer Inc.)
ROG Live Service (HKLM-x32\...\{2D87BFB6-C184-4A59-9BBE-3E20CE797631}) (Version: 1.4.10.0 - ASUSTek COMPUTER INC.)
Samsung DeX (HKLM-x32\...\{589A31D3-C347-4F23-A3B8-98E7603C3DCA}) (Version: 2.0.0.21 - Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.) Hidden
Samsung DeX (HKLM-x32\...\{a57d934a-f197-4680-96f3-6b7b837ab1fa}) (Version: 2.0.0.21 - Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.)
Samsung USB Driver for Mobile Phones (HKLM\...\{D0795B21-0CDA-4a92-AB9E-6E92D8111E44}) (Version: 1.7.43.0 - Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.)
SDK Debuggers (HKLM-x32\...\{E6BAA345-B05F-5A8B-CF3B-8AB418175AFD}) (Version: 10.1.22621.1 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Sid Meier's Civilization VI (HKLM\...\Steam App 289070) (Version: - Firaxis Games)
Steam (HKLM-x32\...\Steam) (Version: 2.10.91.91 - Valve Corporation)
The Sims™ 3 (HKLM-x32\...\{C05D8CDB-417D-4335-A38C-A0659EDFD6B8}) (Version: 1.67.2 - Electronic Arts)
The Sims™ 3 70s, 80s, & 90s Stuff (HKLM-x32\...\{E1868CAE-E3B9-4099-8C18-AA8944D336FD}) (Version: 17.0.77 - Electronic Arts)
The Sims™ 3 Ambitions (HKLM-x32\...\{910F4A29-1134-49E0-AD8B-56E4A3152BD1}) (Version: 4.0.87 - Electronic Arts)
The Sims™ 3 Diesel Stuff (HKLM-x32\...\{1C9B6173-6DC9-4EEE-9EFC-6BA115CFBE43}) (Version: 14.0.48 - Electronic Arts)
The Sims™ 3 Fast Lane Stuff (HKLM-x32\...\{ED436EA8-4145-4703-AE5D-4D09DD24AF5A}) (Version: 5.0.44 - Electronic Arts)
The Sims™ 3 Generations (HKLM-x32\...\{E6B88BD6-E4B2-4701-A648-B6DAC6E491CC}) (Version: 8.0.152 - Electronic Arts)
The Sims™ 3 High-End Loft Stuff (HKLM-x32\...\{71828142-5A24-4BD0-97E7-976DA08CE6CF}) (Version: 3.0.38 - Electronic Arts)
The Sims™ 3 Into the Future (HKLM-x32\...\{A0BBD6C7-B546-4048-B33A-F21F5C9F5B09}) (Version: 21.0.150 - Electronic Arts)
The Sims™ 3 Island Paradise (HKLM-x32\...\{DB21639E-FE55-432C-BCA2-0C5249E3F79E}) (Version: 19.0.101 - Electronic Arts)
The Sims™ 3 Katy Perry's Sweet Treats (HKLM-x32\...\{9B2506E3-9A3F-45B5-96BF-509CAD584650}) (Version: 13.0.62 - Electronic Arts)
The Sims™ 3 Late Night (HKLM-x32\...\{45057FCE-5784-48BE-8176-D9D00AF56C3C}) (Version: 6.0.81 - Electronic Arts)
The Sims™ 3 Master Suite Stuff (HKLM-x32\...\{08A25478-C5DD-4EA7-B168-3D687CA987FF}) (Version: 11.0.84 - Electronic Arts)
The Sims™ 3 Movie Stuff (HKLM-x32\...\{D0087539-3C57-44E0-BEE7-D779D546CBE1}) (Version: 20.0.53 - Electronic Arts)
The Sims™ 3 Outdoor Living Stuff (HKLM-x32\...\{117B6BF6-82C3-420C-B284-9247C8568E53}) (Version: 7.0.55 - Electronic Arts)
The Sims™ 3 Pets (HKLM-x32\...\{C12631C6-804D-4B32-B0DD-8A496462F106}) (Version: 10.0.96 - Electronic Arts)
The Sims™ 3 Seasons (HKLM-x32\...\{3DE92282-CB49-434F-81BF-94E5B380E889}) (Version: 16.0.136 - Electronic Arts)
The Sims™ 3 Showtime (HKLM-x32\...\{3BBFD444-5FAB-49F6-98B1-A1954E831399}) (Version: 12.0.273 - Electronic Arts)
The Sims™ 3 Supernatural (HKLM-x32\...\{B37DAFA5-717D-41F8-BDFB-3A4B68C0B3A1}) (Version: 15.0.135 - Electronic Arts)
The Sims™ 3 Town Life Stuff (HKLM-x32\...\{7B11296A-F894-449C-8DF6-6AAAA7D4D118}) (Version: 9.0.73 - Electronic Arts)
The Sims™ 3 University Life (HKLM-x32\...\{F26DE8EF-F2CF-40DC-8CDA-CC0D82D11B36}) (Version: 18.0.126 - Electronic Arts)
The Sims™ 3 World Adventures (HKLM-x32\...\{BA26FFA5-6D47-47DB-BE56-34C357B5F8CC}) (Version: 2.0.86 - Electronic Arts)
Universal Holtek RGB DRAM (HKLM\...\{826388E4-E31F-4514-948B-3BB954FB3EAF}) (Version: 1.0.0.2 - PD) Hidden
Universal Holtek RGB DRAM (HKLM-x32\...\{6870588f-9f28-488b-a169-cf548ad6b393}) (Version: 1.0.0.2 - PD)
Valheim (HKLM\...\Steam App 892970) (Version: - Iron Gate AB)
VirtualCloneDrive (HKLM-x32\...\VirtualCloneDrive) (Version: 5.5.2.0 - Elaborate Bytes)
VLC media player (HKLM\...\VLC media player) (Version: 3.0.11 - VideoLAN)
WD_BLACK AN1500 (HKLM\...\{085E2365-0A70-4230-B664-02D5E4FE7E9C}) (Version: 1.0.14.0 - ENE TECHNOLOGY INC.) Hidden
WD_BLACK AN1500 (HKLM-x32\...\{e42c5874-37b0-4977-9e8d-70bf006e1f76}) (Version: 1.0.14.0 - ENE TECHNOLOGY INC.) Hidden
Windows Driver Package - Corsair Components, Inc. (SIUSBXP) USB (07/14/2017 3.3) (HKLM\...\A2206C09905C467F30CB24DCBB49F056D7F0A290) (Version: 07/14/2017 3.3 - Corsair Components, Inc.)
Windows PC Health Check (HKLM\...\{6798C408-2636-448C-8AC6-F4E341102D27}) (Version: 3.6.2204.08001 - Microsoft Corporation)
WinRAR 5.91 (64-bit) (HKLM\...\WinRAR archiver) (Version: 5.91.0 - win.rar GmbH)

Packages:
=========
ARMOURY CRATE -> C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\B9ECED6F.ArmouryCrate_5.1.5.0_x64__qmba6cd70vzyy [2022-05-21] (ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.)
AURA Creator -> C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\B9ECED6F.AURACreator_3.4.1.0_x64__qmba6cd70vzyy [2022-05-21] (ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.)
Microsoft Advertising SDK for XAML -> C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.Advertising.Xaml_10.1811.1.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe [2021-01-23] (Microsoft Corporation) [MS Ad]
Microsoft Advertising SDK for XAML -> C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.Advertising.Xaml_10.1811.1.0_x86__8wekyb3d8bbwe [2021-01-23] (Microsoft Corporation) [MS Ad]
Microsoft Solitaire Collection -> C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.MicrosoftSolitaireCollection_4.12.5120.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe [2022-05-21] (Microsoft Studios) [MS Ad]
NVIDIA Control Panel -> C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\NVIDIACorp.NVIDIAControlPanel_8.1.962.0_x64__56jybvy8sckqj [2022-05-24] (NVIDIA Corp.)
Photos Media Engine Add-on -> C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.Photos.MediaEngineDLC_1.0.0.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe [2022-04-02] (Microsoft Corporation)

========================= Devices: ================================

**** End of log ****

Computer specs:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 19044, Installed 20200913083133.000000-420
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7820X CPU @ 3.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 85 Stepping 4, CPU Count: 16
Total Physical RAM: 64 GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080
Hard Drives: C: 930 GB (757 GB Free); D: 931 GB (670 GB Free); E: 931 GB (928 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG STRIX X299-E GAMING, ver Rev 1.xx, s/n 170705401401968
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver ALASKA - 1072009, s/n System Serial Number
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

If there is anything else let me know!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

The fact that the pc works without any problems and only blue screens when you use Discord, is curious, to say the least. I will also need to some research on that.
Meanwhile, mindump file check x 5

```
WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error.

PROCESS_NAME:  Discord.exe
MODULE_NAME: GenuineIntel

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x124_0_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR__UNKNOWN_IMAGE_GenuineIntel.sys
```
Update Intel drivers.
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/detect.html
While you are updating drivers.
Nvidia
https://www.nvidia.com/Download/ScannForce.aspx?lang=en-us
======
======

```
CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)
An expected clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor in an
MP system within the allocated interval. This indicates that the specified
processor is hung and not processing interrupts.

CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_INVALID_CONTEXT_nt!KeAccumulateTicks
```
Are you overclocking the system?
======
======

```
4 errors : !nt (fffff8002219837e-fffff80022198381)

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  memory_corruption

MEMORY_CORRUPTOR:  LARGE

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_LARGE

Followup: memory_corruption
```
======
======
You have run a Memory test - how many ram sticks do you have installed?
Did you test each ram one at a time in the pc on its own - as it may pass the test with all ram sticks tested at the same time?
Run memtest86
https://www.memtest86.com/download.htm

Download the ISO file then burn to a DVD
Start the Pc using the DVD and run the memory test for at least 8 passes.

It is best to run a full scan on individual Ram sticks if you can.
It can also run from a USB stick - on the above website, scroll down to 
''Image for creating bootable USB Drive - Download''

Guide to using Memtest86+ 
http://www.wikihow.com/Test-PC-Ram-with-MemTest86
======
Let us know if any of the above solves the problem.


----------



## NovaOrion (8 mo ago)

Both My intel and Nvidia drivers are up to date.

I am not overclocking though I do have the processor set to "Sync all Cores" rather than picking just the two best to turbo up.

I have 8 sticks of Trident Z 3866 8x8GB for a total of 64 gb of ram. I do have xmp enabled as well on Auto.

I have ran Memtest86+ and it showed 0 errors for the whole run. 

Again thank you for your help!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

I know it's a pain but did you test the memory one stick at a time?
======
Un-install Discord again > restart your pc and run DISM.exe and then System File Checker.
In the search box type > *cmd*
Right click > Select Run as administrator
In the Command Prompt window
Type [copy and paste]
*DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth*
Press Enter.

Let it run to completion, it may take some time.
After you see a message that says 'The operation completed successfully'
In the Command Prompt window.
Now type [copy and paste] *sfc /scannow*
Press Enter.
Again let it run until it has completed the scan.
Restart your pc and let us know if it has helped.
======
If you receive another blue screen post the dump files.
======
Edit
Looking through the Event log errors:


> Application errors:
> Error: (05/29/2022 09:16:06 PM) (Source: Application Error) (EventID: 1000) (User: )
> Description: Faulting application name: AsusFanControlService.exe, version: 3.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x610b8c15
> Faulting module name: AsusFanControlService.exe, version: 3.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x610b8c15


Is it possible that the pc is at times overheating?


----------



## NovaOrion (8 mo ago)

Hi sorry I am currently out of town till next week, will try doing those things once I get back!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

NovaOrion said:


> Hi sorry I am currently out of town till next week, will try doing those things once I get back!


That's okay - post back when you are ready.


----------



## NovaOrion (8 mo ago)

blues_harp28 said:


> That's okay - post back when you are ready.


Hello again!

So I tried uninstalling discord and running Dism and Sfc. I reinstalled Discord and so far no issues! I believe it fixed it as there was several corrupted files.

Thank you for your help! it saved me a lot of headaches testing each ram stick one by one!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Good to know all is a okay. Thanks for the update.


----------

